# What Anime do you like?



## Elyssandrel

Loved both Vampire Hunter D films.

Watched Ghost In The Shell but wasn't too keen, maybe if I watch it a second time I'll like it more.

The Final Fantasy 7 film Advent Children was really good but I still think they could have done better.

As for series my favourite would have to be Tenchi. Leaves you with a lovely warm fuzzy feeling inside.  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Ryo-Oh-Ki is the cutest thing!

Liked Hellsing a lot, darker and more in depth.

I'm also a secret Pokemon fan.

*I haven't watched that much Anime, so any suggestions would be appreciated.
What is your favourite?*


[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## edott

Akira but now with the kids watch mostly things like spirited away, princess monoko, castle in the sky, howls moving castle. great movies all of them.


----------



## Elyssandrel

edott said:
			
		

> Akira but now with the kids watch mostly things like spirited away, princess monoko, castle in the sky, howls moving castle. great movies all of them.



Only seen Akira once.
Yeah love the Studio Ghibli stuff.


----------



## SukiTrek

Armitage Poly Matrix and Dual Matrix are good.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Personally Ghost in the Shell was my favourite anime (in terms of pure story, it's probably one of the more coherent ones out there!  )
Other good ones are Cowboy Bebop, Castle in the Sky (my favourite Ghibli production) and I quite like the new Sky High (may be Wonderful Days in the US) for the sheer beauty of it's animation blending minatures, 2D animation, CGI & real world plates


----------



## Thadlerian

Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> ... I quite like the new Sky High (may be Wonderful Days in the US) for the sheer beauty of it's animation blending minatures, 2D animation, CGI & real world plates


Yeah, Wonderful Days it was in Norway as well. Saw it in a theater one year ago. It is really a beautiful movie. The motorcycle scenes, the gunfight in the canteen, and that scene where the truck went through the window. And the song was beautiful as well.

Unfortunately they hadn't made as much of an effort with the story.


----------



## kyektulu

*I have seen quite a few mangas, my brother used to be a huge fan, he has kinda gone off them now.

I have seen Akira a few times, ghost in the shell, princess monoko, shadow skill, street fighter... I admit I cannot remember many of the names.

 I have also sen some very, very sick mangas. 
 Some which I could only view for 15 minutes before I had to turn them off.
 It makes me wonder about the people who think them up, surely they must be very disturbed. *


----------



## kyektulu

*Have anyone seen the Mangas turned movies?

 I think the last one I saw was Razor Blade Smile, its good. 
Has anyone else seen this?*


----------



## Thadlerian

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *I have seen quite a few mangas, my brother used to be a huge fan, he has kinda gone off them now.
> 
> I have seen Akira a few times, ghost in the shell, Princess Mononoke, shadow skill, street fighter... I admit I cannot remember many of the names.
> 
> I have also sen some very, very sick mangas.
> Some which I could only view for 15 minutes before I had to turn them off.
> It makes me wonder about the people who think them up, surely they must be very disturbed. *


Now, now, remember this: _Animé_ are animated features/series, while _manga_ are comic strips and graphic novels.


----------



## Jeremy

My favorite anime include:
1)  Laputa, Castle in the Sky
2)  Wolf's Rain
3)  Now and Then, Here and There
4)  The Grave of the Fireflies
5)  Metropolis
6)  Full Metal Alchemist
7)  Detective Conan (Case Closed)
8)  The Dog of Flanders
9)  Orphen
I highly recommend all of them!


----------



## Jason_Taverner

Akira, 
legend of the overfiend, 
ghost in the shell
and I loved 3x3 eyes but never seem to b able to find it on dvd


----------



## Cyril

There'se a lot of great animes : 

*Akira *
*Memories*
*Ghost in the Shell*
*Ji Roh: The wolf brigade*
*The grave of the fireflies*
*My neighbor Totoro*
*Kiki's delivery service*
*Wonderful days*
*Wings of Honeamise*

And as series :

*Experimental : Lain*


----------



## Elyssandrel

Cyril said:
			
		

> There'se a lot of great animes :
> 
> *Akira *
> *Memories*
> *Ghost in the Shell*
> *Ji Roh: The wolf brigade*
> *The grave of the fireflies*
> *My neighbor Totoro*
> *Kiki's delivery service*
> *Wonderful days*
> *Wings of Honeamise*
> 
> And as series :
> 
> *Experimental : Lain*



Yay for My Neighbour Totoro!
I have a Totoro bag.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Thadlerian said:
			
		

> Unfortunately they hadn't made as much of an effort with the story.


 
Well, that's the standard complaint with most anime isn't it?  
Either generic paint-by-numbers popcorn sci-fi/fantasy or mental, headcase "make no sense" surrealism.


----------



## kyektulu

Thadlerian said:
			
		

> Now, now, remember this: _Animé_ are animated features/series, while _manga_ are comic strips and graphic novels.



*Oh dear, was I close enough? *


----------



## Esioul

I didn't 'get' Ghost in the Shell, maybe just because I have seen very little anime. I've also seen some Witchhunter RObin, which seemed ok.


----------



## Jason_Taverner

Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> Well, that's the standard complaint with most anime isn't it?
> Either generic paint-by-numbers popcorn sci-fi/fantasy or mental, headcase "make no sense" surrealism.


 
I think that a lot of it is 'lost in translation' I just take what I enjoy from it and also what I think I would never see in a mainstream movie


----------



## I_Survived_2046

Inuyasha nearly prevented me from getting into anime. For some reason this show is huge but the plot is not anything special and the action/dialogue is mostly for little kids. It was the first anime I had seen, and figuring this was the best one because of it's popularity I dismissed anime's as being anything worthwhile. That was before I got hooked onto Cowboy Bebop. The series is nothing short of amazing, but the final episode was just orgasmic. Another one of my favorite's is Samurai Champloo. I'd have to say that the middle of the series is just about as good as the middle of the Cowboy Bebop season. Depending on how good they end the series it may replace Bebop as my favorite.


----------



## Jason_Taverner

watch legend of the overfiend its a classic from the 80's very very harsh


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

'classic' may be the wrong word - it was the animation equivalent of a video nasty during my time in school


----------



## Kaylo Mizuri

Yeah all the urotsukidoji (overfiend) movies are just plain sick really.  

Anime I like: Trigun
Gungrave
X
Rurouni Kenshin
Ninja Scroll
Full metal Alchemist
Digi Carat


----------



## Paige Turner

Okay. (rubs hands together, preparing to alienate Chronicles subscribers) I can't stand anime. I have a friend who is a complete disciple, and she's been trying to win me over for years. She even—and I'm not making this up—called her dog Annie Mae. I can appreciate that some of the animation may have technical merit, but I can't get past the fact that the characters all have the same shiny-eyed schoolgirl look. Is there an actual reason that the styling of the characters has been the same for decades? Maybe it's a rule, or an _obstruction_ that I'm unaware of.


----------



## Thadlerian

Paige Turner said:
			
		

> Is there an actual reason that the styling of the characters has been the same for decades? Maybe it's a rule, or an _obstruction_ that I'm unaware of.


I can think of two reasons, though I'm not sure which one is the main:

1. One of the forefathers of animé and manga, Osamu Tezuka, based his style on early American cartoons. Later artists, inspired by the iconic Tezuka, seem to have developed this style, but maintained the basics.

2. Animé and manga have traditionally been low-budget projects, thus the need to minimize drawing time. This has been achieved in a number of ways, but the most genre-defining is to create minimalist faces. To compensate for the rather limited array of expressions a minimalist face can make, the eyes have been enlarged, to allow for more emotional variation.


----------



## Jason_Taverner

try ghost in the shell it is a bit different that the little girl look but there is some nudity I still sure why but hell its only nudy


----------



## GrownUp

This is going to be very typical of me, because I recommend the same film to anyone, even if they are just asking me the way to the bus stop.

But here it is:
_Princess Mononoke_. 

Yes, demons and weapons are featured. Yes, the boys have those very slight figures and look a little feminine as they do in anime. Yes, the woman, as well as having sharp upward points for noses have those enormous chocolate-box eyes.

But the animals and trees look great.

If you cannot bear it and must have something to ease you in that looks more like a proper cartoon, like Disney, then you could try another film by the same studio.
Spirited Away.


----------



## Animaiden

Anime Series I like:
Wolf's Rain
Saiyuki
Generator Gawl
Inuyasha
Outlaw Star
Trigun
Fullmetal Alchemist
.hack//sign
Escaflowne
Bleach
Ghost in the Shell : Stand Alone Complex
Rurouni Kenshin
Cowboy Bebop
Silent Mobius
Fruits Basket
Digimon
Pokemon
Spiral

Anime Movies I Like:
Castle in the Sky
Spirited Away
Fullmetal Alchemist Movie
Inuyasha movies 1-3
Escaflowne
Princess Mononoke

Hmm, I know there's more, but that's good enough for now

NOTE: I have not seen all of some of the series'


----------



## Lissa

I loved Howl's Moving Castle!


----------



## GrownUp

I did like the first 2/3ds of it.


----------



## Elyssandrel

Just started watching Noein.
It's absolutely brilliant. 
Not available in UK, but a friend of mine downloaded it and leant it to me.
One to watch.







_
*Plot Summary:* 'Fifteen years in the future, by high-level scientific power, a violent battle takes place between La’cryma, that protects humanity, and Shangri-La, that plans the annihilation of all space-time. The key to stopping Shangri-La’s invasion is a mysterious object known as “the Dragon’s Torque.” A group known as the Dragon Calvary is being sent through space and time to find it. In the present, twelve-year old Haruka and her friend Yuu are contemplating running away from home when they meet a member of the Dragon Calvary named Karasu (Crow). He believes that Haruka has the Dragon's Torque and claims to be Yuu from fifteen years in the future.'_


----------



## Jen526

*waves*   New here, but I'm a big anime fan so thought I'd chime in.

My highest recommendation would be for "Kino's Journey".  One of the most thoughtful, unique genre series out there, whether animated or otherwise.

Some other big favorites in no particular order:  Gunbuster, Fullmetal Alchemist, Saiyuki, Infinite Ryvius, Figure 17, Beck, Fruits Basket, and the complete works of Studio Ghibli.


----------



## Thadlerian

Elyssandrel said:
			
		

> Just started watching Noein.
> It's absolutely brilliant.
> Not available in UK, but a friend of mine downloaded it and leant it to me.
> One to watch.


Checking it out


----------



## Thadlerian

I've watched 4 episodes of Noein this far. I've got mixed feelings with it, although most are positive 

The blend of 2d drawings and 3d rendering is flawless; it's the best I've seen in any cartoon, be it Western or anime. The whole style of the series feels very radical and dynamic; the drawn animation in some scenes is very thorough. The story seems fair enough as well.

But what bothers me is the character visual design. Or, more precisely, the main character design. It is horrendous. She looks like a very poor anime parody, or perhaps Disney's take at the style; large eyes completely devoid of expression.

And the strangest thing is that in session 2, her design improves by tenfold; it does no longer hurt your eyes to watch. But then, by session 3, it's back to ordinary again


----------



## BookStop

I'm not really an anime fan, but even I am sucked in to the charm and brilliance of C_owboy Bebop - _The episode _Toys in the Attic _is hilarious!


----------



## Carolyn Hill

I am a recovering otaku, so I don't watch much anime anymore.  But I used to be an enormous fan of Rumiko Takahashi's _Urusei Yatsura_--space aliens meet high-school soap opera meet Japanese folklore.  Funny stuff!

I also liked _Kimagure Orange Road_ a lot, because I'm a sucker for unrequited romance.


----------



## Thadlerian

Watched through Haibane Renmei. It's top-notch, on the Miyazaki/Takahata level. Existential and metaphysical, relaxed and tender. More than a slight touch of Ursula Le Guin.

Now I'm watching Nadia and the Secret of Blue Water. It's a rather loose adaption of 20 000 Leagues Under the Sea by Jules Verne. Black heroine, yay. That's an extreme rarity, bot in anime and Western SF/F. And no bothersome racial stereotypes either. Pretty freaking unique.
Apart from that, it's pretty standard-fare anime. Geeky hero has to save girl in various situations. There's been some controversy over whether Disney ripped off Nadia when they made that absymal Atlantis cartoon, but it doesn't seem very likely to me.


----------



## scalem X

mmm:

Ghost in the shell
yakitate japan
Vampire hunter D
Love Hina
Blood, the last vampire
elfenlied
Princess Mononoke
Nausicaä from the valley of wind
peach girl
vampire princess miyu


----------



## The DeadMan

*

Ghost In The Shell
Cowboy Bebop
Outlaw Star
Big O
Mouse
Samurai Jack
Aeon Flux
X - The Movie
Parasite Dolls
Lady Death
Bio Hunter
Gungrave
Trigun
Vandread
*


----------



## genisis2

Spirited Away
Princess Mononoke
Howls moving Castle


----------



## orionsixwings

Berserk.  However, I like the Mangga version better than the animated one


----------



## SFAM

For anime movies, my top 10 would go like this:

1. Ghost in the Shell
2. Vampire Hunter D: Bloodlust
3. Ghost in the Shell: Innocence
4. Wonderful Days
5. Fragile Machine
6. Howl’s Moving  Castle
7. Battle Angel
8. Ninja Scroll
9. Naussica
10. Cowboy Bepop: The Movie

For anime series I like:
1. Ergo Proxy
2. Armitage III
3. Record of Lodoss War
4. Serial Exprriments Lain
5. Texhnolyze
6. GITS SAC
7. Hellsing
8. Slayers
9. Dragon Half
10. Berserk


----------



## Lament Du Lamia

I tried to watch <b>Record of Lodoss War</b>, and I really just couldn't get into it. It doesn't help that I found the animation unappealing. Though, I should probably give it another chance. I have been known to watch something and dislike it, and then randomly watch it again at a later point in time to find that I love it. I've done that with quite a few things, not all anime/manga related.

Have any of you seen Paranoia Agent? 


Other anime that I enjoy: 

-Fullmetal Alchemist (I like this one mainly for the characters.)
- Kannazuki no Miko
- Angelic Layer (This is a recent love, and I'm surprised I like it as much as I do.)
- Chobits (I have a love/hate relationship with Chobits.)
- X
- Rurouni Kenshin (Though I can no longer stand Kaoru.)
- Ah! My Goddess, the movie. (I enjoy the series/OAV, just not nearly as much.)
- Gravitation (I like this for a few select characters.)
- His and Her circumstances (Shut up, its actually kind of funny.)
-Loveless 

Thurr be my list, and I hope I've left nothing out. Though, the things I enjoy most are in manga form. 


I need to watch Cowboy Bebop. I have this feeling that I'm going to love Faye Valentine.


----------



## Crymic

I don't really got a top 10 list but the shows I am currently watching right now which I like
Ah my goddess: Sorezore no Tsubasa
Black Lagoon
Bleach < damn flash back scenes
Chevalier < just started.. could be good, could be crap
Coyote Ragtime Show
Ergo Proxy
Eureka Seven
Ghost in the Shell: Second season
Inukami!
Keroro Gunso < Lets invade earth! but first I need to finish building some more gudam models.
Kiba
Muteki Kanban Musume
Naruto < no gap fillers please
Ouran High School Host Club
School Rumble: Second Term
Strawberry Panic! < Yuri ftw
The Third < I wish the narrator would just shut up.
Tsubasa Chronicles: Seacond season
Utawarerumono < must watch!
Zegapain
Zero no Tsukaima


----------



## Crymic

Thadlerian said:
			
		

> I've watched 4 episodes of Noein this far. I've got mixed feelings with it, although most are positive
> 
> The blend of 2d drawings and 3d rendering is flawless; it's the best I've seen in any cartoon, be it Western or anime. The whole style of the series feels very radical and dynamic; the drawn animation in some scenes is very thorough. The story seems fair enough as well.
> 
> But what bothers me is the character visual design. Or, more precisely, the main character design. It is horrendous. She looks like a very poor anime parody, or perhaps Disney's take at the style; large eyes completely devoid of expression.
> 
> And the strangest thing is that in session 2, her design improves by tenfold; it does no longer hurt your eyes to watch. But then, by session 3, it's back to ordinary again



Yeah I've watched all of Noein here.. The artwork gets good then it degresses during fight scenes. I guess the studio had a limited budget and didn't wanna spend alot of money on fancy fight scenes. 
My major gripe with the series is Haruka herself. She doesn't seem to retain any sort of knowledge of what's going on and use it. Oh hey btw you have the power to control alternate time lines.. are you gonna use it? No way! Wait, what just happened?



			
				Thadlerian said:
			
		

> Now I'm watching Nadia and the Secret of Blue Water. It's a rather loose adaption of 20 000 Leagues Under the Sea by Jules Verne. Black heroine, yay. That's an extreme rarity, bot in anime and Western SF/F. And no bothersome racial stereotypes either. Pretty freaking unique.
> Apart from that, it's pretty standard-fare anime. Geeky hero has to save girl in various situations. There's been some controversy over whether Disney ripped off Nadia when they made that absymal Atlantis cartoon, but it doesn't seem very likely to me.


King and Marie ftw!


----------



## Jimmy Magnusson

Jen526 said:


> *waves*   New here, but I'm a big anime fan so thought I'd chime in.
> 
> My highest recommendation would be for "Kino's Journey".  One of the most thoughtful, unique genre series out there, whether animated or otherwise.
> 
> Some other big favorites in no particular order:  Gunbuster, Fullmetal Alchemist, Saiyuki, Infinite Ryvius, Figure 17, Beck, Fruits Basket, and the complete works of Studio Ghibli.



Oh yes, Kino is a definit must to see. I've just watched all thirteen episodes and loved every minute of it, although the 2nd disc (Emerging Lanes) remains my favourite.


----------



## Michael01

Crymic said:


> Utawarerumono < must watch!


 
I agree.  I just recently finished this series, and I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## canreadrite

Kiki's Delivery Service 
Howl's Moving Castle
Spirited Away
The Cat Returns
 Ninja Scroll
Naruto/-Shippudden < no gap fillers please


----------



## Starbeast

Without any order...............


*Speed Racer *(original 1960's)

*Project A-KO: Uncivil Wars*

*Robot Carnival*

*Castle of Cagliostro*

*Dallos*

*Galaxy Express 999*

*Prince Planet*

*Patlabor 3*

*Outlanders*

*Ninja Cadets*

*Bubblegum Crisis* (original)

*Wings of Honneamise*

*Guyver*


----------



## BAYLOR

Star Blazers


----------



## Guttersnipe

Cowboy Bebop: The Movie
Spirited Away
Paprika
Galaxy Express 999
Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind
Porco Rosso
Whisper of the Heart
Princess Mononoke


----------



## alexvss

I like anything Ecchi, but I must say that this year's Interspecies Reviewers is absolute genius. 

I also like blood and gore, like Elfen Lied, Hellsing and Gantz.


----------



## Eversummer

alexvss said:


> I like anything Ecchi,


Say wut?? lol



Guttersnipe said:


> Spirited Away
> Paprika
> Galaxy Express 999
> Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind
> Porco Rosso
> Whisper of the Heart
> Princess Mononoke


I see another fan of Hayao Miyazaki! Me too. I've always been a fan of Studio Ghibli and the closest to melt my stonecold heart is Spirited Away. I dunno, maybe because I once got lost it was very terrifying for a 5yo to think that I may never see my parents again. 

I can probably name dozens on top of my head but these two are my all-time favorites.
Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood
Hunter x Hunter


----------



## alexvss

Eversummer said:


> Say wut?? lol
> 
> 
> I see another fan of Hayao Miyazaki! Me too. I've always been a fan of Studio Ghibli and the closest to melt my stonecold heart is Spirited Away. I dunno, maybe because I once got lost it was very terrifying for a 5yo to think that I may never see my parents again.
> 
> I can probably name dozens on top of my head but these two are my all-time favorites.
> Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood
> Hunter x Hunter


I have trash taste. Can't help it.

And I don't like Ghibli movies. I think they're overrated.

There is another topic, very similar to this one, where I say other anime that I like: Favourite Anime


----------



## Eversummer

I give you credit for honesty tho 

Perhaps...because it's somehow kind of mainstream...? Nowadays, they call Shinkai the new Miyazaki and I find it tasteless to compare two great animators. I also liked Makoto Shinkai's Kimi No Wa (Your Name) but disliked Weathering with You's seemingly McDonald's commercial...


----------



## HareBrain

I like Miyazaki's natural observation and sense of wonder, but wish sometimes it was paired with a bit more edge. Mononoke (one of my all-time favourite films) is the closest he got to that, for me, but it could have gone further. And though his faces are very distinctive, they're also quite samey.



Eversummer said:


> these two are my all-time favorites.
> Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood
> Hunter x Hunter



Don't know if you saw elsewhere, but I recently watched both versions of FMA and came down pretty heavily favouring the original. If you can find that thread and fancy a pointless argument, see you there.


----------



## BAYLOR

Starblazers
Captain Harlock 
The Dirty Pair
Ghost in the Shell ( The Series)


----------



## Eversummer

HareBrain said:


> Don't know if you saw elsewhere, but I recently watched both versions of FMA and came down pretty heavily favouring the original. If you can find that thread and fancy a pointless argument, see you there.



I'd like to take you on that but I'm afraid I can't. I may not have seen the OVA episodes (or I may have but didn't finish or forgot). Sure, Brotherhood has had its fair share of dull epis.


----------



## alexvss

Eversummer said:


> I give you credit for honesty tho
> 
> Perhaps...because it's somehow kind of mainstream...? Nowadays, they call Shinkai the new Miyazaki and I find it tasteless to compare two great animators. I also liked Makoto Shinkai's Kimi No Wa (Your Name) but disliked Weathering with You's seemingly McDonald's commercial...


There are a lot of reasons for disliking Ghibli Movies. First of all, Ghibli movies just don't feel like anime; they make some people remember Disney, because that's what first inspired the old school of Japanese animation, and some people hate Disney. 
I don't know if you're aware, but Miyazaki is very controversial in real life. Some people can't separate the art from the artist, so they hate Ghibli movies because of that. 
My take is that they're just overrated. 







HareBrain said:


> I like Miyazaki's natural observation and sense of wonder, but wish sometimes it was paired with a bit more edge. Mononoke (one of my all-time favourite films) is the closest he got to that, for me, but it could have gone further. And though his faces are very distinctive, they're also quite samey.


That's part of it. Miyazaki isn't the only one that makes silent pauses in the middle of the movie, just to observe the environment. That's a characteristc of Japanese cinema in general--and it's very old, by the way. But people seem to think that Miyazaki is the only one that does that.


----------



## HareBrain

alexvss said:


> Miyazaki isn't the only one that makes silent pauses in the middle of the movie, just to observe the environment. That's a characteristc of Japanese cinema in general--and it's very old, by the way. But people seem to think that Miyazaki is the only one that does that.



Yes, I've noticed that in anime. However, for my money, Miyazaki's depictions of the natural world tend to be better than most, and so justify the pauses more.

(This reminds me of one thing that annoys me about the dubs -- when I've bothered trying them -- which is how Disney or whoever can't seem to accept silent pauses, and so fill them with redundant dialogue. I especially found this in Castle in the Sky, but the worst single example was Neil Gaiman's script for Mononoke. When Ashitaka arrives at the heart of the clearly magical forest, rather than the silence of the Japanese voice-track, the English script has him say (to whom?) "This place is magical". It was like having him in the middle of the sea and saying "This place is wet".


----------



## HareBrain

Eversummer said:


> I'd like to take you on that but I'm afraid I can't. I may not have seen the OVA episodes (or I may have but didn't finish or forgot). Sure, Brotherhood has had its fair share of dull epis.



Might be worth you having a go (or another go) if you have access to them. Although they start out similar, the original has a very different feel and focus, more on character than plot. (Though again, there are some pretty poor filler episodes early on.)


----------

